
US income inequality jumps to highest level ever recorded - yogthos
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/income-inequality-reached-highest-level-ever-recorded-in-2018-2019-9-1028559996
======
rossdavidh
Hmmm...other sources have the U.S. Gini coefficient at around 0.39, not the
0.48 that this says: [https://data.oecd.org/inequality/income-
inequality.htm](https://data.oecd.org/inequality/income-inequality.htm)

OECD and the Census bureau both seem like reputable sources, so I wonder what
the methodology difference is.

------
purple-again
A quick google shows the same thing is true in France and China. Those were
the first two arbitrary countries that came to mind.

This seems to be a non story explained away by globalization or at least only
of interest when discussed in the context of globalization as the trend seems
to have little to do with the “US” specifically.

~~~
tracer4201
I don’t know much about France, but China has all kinds of issues (egregious
human rights, IP theft, dodgy business practices). Just the other day I read
about how they’re persecuting a Muslim population of their own people and
harvesting their organs.

To compare that country to America and say this is a non story because
something also happened there doesn’t make sense.

America’s always been about opportunity. Regardless of how people perceive our
government, folks from everywhere on the planet have wanted to come and live
work here. If something is now changing that and taking away the opportunity,
that’s a problem, and as an American, I absolutely care about it.

~~~
rossdavidh
Well, at the very least, if something's happening in countries as different in
their politics and economic policies as France, the U.S., and China, then you
should not be looking at the specifics on a country to find the cause. It
seems more likely to be something that is global in scope.

